# Olde GCHQ:



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

Appreciate this is Off Topic, but am trying to trace a chap who was a good pal while both were at Bletchley.
Is there any 'Veterans Association' etc. for the cw jockeys?
Regards.
Les Edge***be.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Les, I believe there is. I know 3 ex GCHQ personnel and will ask them if no one answers you on here.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Maybe they write their emails in invisible ink.

John T


----------



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

What's wrong with putting his name on here?
I have done much earlier, but no joy. Can try again, but will see if there is any Association I can try.Les.


----------



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

Much obliged~ thanks Tony.


----------



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

*GCHQ Old Timers:*



R651400 said:


> What's wrong with putting his name on here?


Charles W Turner......originated Bristol. Lost touch after Bletchley School.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Ahhh.. The mods are going to have to eat the server's hard disk and put out a contract on you.


----------

